# Tannins And Acids



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

My session mead, hydromel, is about to go in secondary fermenter and I plan on using black tea for some tannins and lemon juice and zest for some acid.
Anyone have a recommendation for amounts in a 1 gallon batch? Thanks, J


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had to look up some old recipes. They suggested 1 tbsp strong tea to one gallon. But if you are making a 'hydromel', doesn't that include fruit? Depending on the fruit, it could supply the tannins.
Personally I would also squeeze a little lemon juice into the mix.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Gino. I have been seeing recipes of 1 to 2 cups of tea and all over the place on amounts of lemon. A hydromel is a mead with a low abv, usually under 7-8% A melomel is what you are thinking of...a mead with fruit added. Thanks, J


----------

